# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Закон о персональных данных

## Алла и Александр

Для начала - выставляю "Закон о персональных данных"  закон о ПД.docx

Все остальные документы наша ЦБО делала под себя, поэтому нам придется их переделывать с учетом наших проблем.
Итак, поехали.
                                                                                                    Приложение №4

УТВЕРЖДАЮ                                                                                      _________________ 
                                                                                                          Директор                                                      
 «___» ___________ 2010 г.                                                                                                

*Инструкция по работе с персональными данными пользователей* 

Муниципального учреждения культуры  ___________________________
1.Общие положения
1.1. Настоящая инструкция составлена в соответствии с требованиями Федерального закона №152-ФЗ «О персональных данных».
1.2. Инструкцией определены:
-   порядок обработки персональных данных пользователей Муниципального учреждения культуры  «Центр библиотечного обслуживания детского и взрослого населения» Сальского городского поселения и его структурных подразделений (далее – библиотека); 
- правила работы с  источниками персональных данных пользователей библиотеки: регистрационной карточкой, читательским  формуляром; 
-   порядок действий сотрудников в случае утраты персональных данных;
-  действия по предотвращению несанкционированного физического доступа к местам хранения источников персональных данных на бумажных носителях.

*2. Порядок обработки персональных данных 
*
2.1. Запись каждого пользователя в библиотеку осуществляется в следующем порядке:
 - сотрудник библиотеки информирует нового пользователя о факте и целях обработки его персональных данных, его правах и обязанностях оператора в связи с этим фактом устно и посредством Памятки;
 - пользователь дает письменное согласие на обработку своих персональных данных: ставит личную подпись в формуляре читателя- область Согласия на обработку персональных данных;
 - на основании предъявленного пользователем паспорта сотрудник  библиотеки заносит персональные данные на бумажные носители – формуляр читателя, регистрационную карточку.
- достоверность персональных данных в  формуляре читателя пользователь подтверждает личной подписью;
-  формуляр читателя и регистрационная карточка помещаются для хранения в специальный ящик для хранения формуляров и регистрационных карточек пользователей. Запрещается сообщать кому-либо, кроме специалистов подразделения о месте нахождения ключа от ящика.
2.2. Уточнение персональных данных (перерегистрация) повторяет процедуру записи нового пользователя в библиотеку. При этом:
- пользователь не дает новое письменное согласие на обработку персональных данных, если он согласен с условиями библиотеки;
- если персональные данные пользователя требуют многочисленных изменений, таковые вносятся в новые читательский формуляр и  регистрационную  карточку. Старые  формуляр читателя, регистрационная карточка уничтожаются в момент замены на новые;
- если объем персональных данных, требующих изменения, небольшой (курс учебного заведения, или фамилия пользователя), такие изменения на бумажном носителе устаревшие данные вымарываются и заносятся новые. 
2.3. В случае требования пользователя внести уточнения в персональные данные, или желания лично ознакомиться с перечнем и содержанием своих персональных данных, обрабатываемых библиотекой, после предъявления им документа, удостоверяющего личность, пользователю предъявляется формуляр с его персональными данными. При необходимости внести изменения в формуляр и регистрационную карточку, эта процедура осуществляется в соответствии с п. 2.2. настоящей инструкции.
2.4. В случае прямого отказа пользователя от услуг библиотеки и отзыва согласия на обработку его персональных данных формуляр читателя и регистрационная карточка хранятся в течение трёх лет с момента последней перерегистрации.
*
3. Правила работы с  читательским  формуляром*

3.1. Формуляры читателей в подразделениях, осуществляющих выдачу документов, хранятся в специальных ящиках для хранения формуляров, оборудованных замками. 
3.2. Запрещается размещать во время обслуживания формуляры читателей  в местах, где их могут свободно увидеть другие пользователи или посторонние: на столах, на кафедрах.
3.4. Лица, ответственные за обеспечение безопасности персональных данных пользователей обязаны  организовать работу своих подразделений таким образом, чтобы в период обслуживания  за кафедрой (местом хранения источников персональных данных пользователей) всегда находился один из сотрудников.  В выходные или праздничные дни, или другие периоды работы в неполном составе (отпуска, больничные, сессии), когда по объективным причинам невозможно обеспечить неотлучное нахождение одного из сотрудников за кафедрой, ящики с формулярами необходимо закрывать на ключ и брать его с собой каждый раз, когда кафедра остается без присмотра.
3.5. Библиотекари несут ответственность за сохранность формуляров.  При утрате источников персональных данных пользователя (формуляров), произошедшей не по вине пользователя, сотрудник обязан незамедлительно сообщить о факте утраты заведующему подразделением, или директору МУК «ЦБО». В случае утраты более одного формуляра для выяснения обстоятельств может быть назначено служебное расследование.

*  4. Порядок действий по предотвращению несанкционированного физического доступа к помещениям и оборудованию, в котором находятся персональные данные пользователей.
*
4.1.  Все помещения библиотеки в нерабочее время закрываются на ключ. Режим хранения ключей руководителем подразделения.
4.2. В случаях действий пользователей, или посетителей библиотеки, результатом которых может стать получение несанкционированного доступа к персональным данным пользователей (хулиганство, другие действия), сотрудник библиотеки обязан незамедлительно закрыть на ключ ящики с формулярами и регистрационными карточками и сообщить органам правопорядка по телефону о происходящем. 
4.3. Обо всех нарушениях и ситуациях, повлекших за собой  угрозу безопасности персональным данным пользователей незамедлительно сообщать директору МУК «ЦБО».

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*
*ПАМЯТКА  ЧИТАТЕЛЮ   БИБЛИОТЕКИ*

В соответствии с Федеральным законом от 27.07.2006 № 152-ФЗ «О персональных данных» обработка персональных данных читателя - действия (операции) с персональными данными, включая сбор, систематизацию, накопление, хранение, уточнение (обновление, изменение), использование, распространение (в том числе передачу), обезличивание, блокирование, уничтожение персональных данных, может осуществляться нашей библиотекой  только   с согласия читателя-   субъекта персональных данных. При этом:

Читатель имеет  право:
1) на получение сведений о библиотеке, о месте её нахождения, о наличии своих персональных данных у библиотеки;
2) на уточнения своих персональных данных, их блокирования или уничтожения в случае, если персональные данные являются неполными, устаревшими, недостоверными, незаконно полученными или не являются необходимыми для обслуживания в библиотеке;
3) на получение при обращении (запросе) информации,  касающейся обработки его персональных данных;
4) на защиту своих прав и законных интересов;
5) отозвать согласие на обработку своих персональных данных (подав заявление).

Библиотека  обязана:
1) принимать необходимые организационные и технические меры для защиты персональных данных читателя;
2) сообщить читателю  или его законному представителю (родителю, опекуну) информацию о наличии персональных данных, относящихся к читателю, а также предоставить возможность ознакомления с ними при его  обращении;  
3)  внести в персональные данные читателя необходимые изменения, уничтожить или блокировать соответствующие персональные данные по предоставлении читателем  или его законным представителем сведений,  подтверждающих, что они  являются неполными, устаревшими, недостоверными, незаконно полученными или не являются необходимыми для заявленной цели обработки.

Читатель принимает решение о предоставлении своих персональных данных и дает согласие на их обработку своей волей и в своем интересе на читательском формуляре (согласие  на обработку персональных данных ребёнка до 15 лет даёт родитель или законный представитель). 

Отказ от предоставления своих персональных данных влечет невозможность библиотекой исполнить свои функции по обслуживанию читателя. 
                                                                                                   Администрация

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*   Заявления о согласии на обработку персональных данных*

1.                                                                                                                         Директору
   __________________
                                                                                                                         Должность
________________________ 
Структурное подразделение 
______________________
                                                                                                                        Ф.И.О.                   
____________20_____г.  

*Заявление
о согласии на обработку персональных данных*

Я, ________________________________________________________________________
                                          (фамилия, имя, отчество)
даю согласие           Муниципальному учреждению культуры «Центр библиотечного__
                           обслуживания детского и взрослого населения» Сальского городского
       поселения (далее- МУК «ЦБО») на обработку моих персональных данных: _____

без  использования  средств автоматизации -  совершение  действий, предусмотренных  п. 3 ч. 1 ст. 3 Федерального закона от 27.07.2006 N 152-ФЗ "О  персональных  данных",  содержащихся  в  настоящем  Заявлении,   в целях обеспечения   соблюдения  трудового  законодательства  и  иных  нормативных правовых  актов,  содействия  в трудоустройстве,  обучении и продвижении по службе,  обеспечения  личной безопасности работников, контроля количества и качества выполняемой работы и обеспечения сохранности имущества МУК «ЦБО»,  а именно:

-использовать  все   нижеперечисленные  данные  для  формирования   кадровых
документов   и   для   выполнения  МУК «ЦБО» всех  требований  трудового
законодательства;
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
-использовать  мои  персональные  данные   в   информационной  системе   для
осуществления расчетов работодателя со мной как работником, при помощи 
организации, осуществляющей  по договору бухгалтерское обслуживание МУК «ЦБО»;
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
-размещать   мои   фотографии,  фамилию, имя  и отчество на доске почета, на
стендах в помещениях МУК «ЦБО», в публикациях в местных СМИ;
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
-создавать      информационные списки для внутреннего пользования работников МУК «ЦБО»  с   моей фамилией, именем  и отчеством, рабочим и контактным  личным телефоном для осуществления мною трудовой функции.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Ф.И.О. _____________________________________________________________________

2. Дата рождения ______________________________________________________________
(число, месяц, год)
3. Документ, удостоверяющий личность: паспорт _______________ N ____________, выданный ___________________________________________ ______    _____  20_______г.

4. Адрес регистрации по месту жительства _________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________________________
                                                               (почтовый адрес)

5. Адрес фактического проживания _______________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________________________
                      (почтовый адрес фактического проживания, контактный телефон)

6. ИНН  ____________________________________________________________________
                                                                (номер)
7. Страховое свидетельство государственного пенсионного страхования

___________________________________________________________________________
                                                                 (номер)

Об ответственности за достоверность представленных сведений предупрежден(а).

Срок действия настоящего Заявления__________________________________________________

Настоящее заявление может быть отозвано мной в письменной форме.

                                                                                              ________________________
                                                                                                      (подпись заявителя)

2.
Директору
__________________
                                                                                                                         Должность
________________________ 
       Структурное подразделение 
______________________
                                                                                                                        Ф.И.О.                   
____________20_____г.  
*
Заявление
о согласии на передачу персональных данных
третьим лицам	* 

Не возражаю против 	__________________	Вами сведений обо мне, содержащих
 	(сообщения)	 
данные о	_________________________ ________________________________________
 	                          перечень персональных данных
по  запросу _в МУК «ЦБО»  из____________________________________________
       указать, откуда могут быть получены или куда переданы персональные данные
с целью	_________________________________________________________________ 
 	указать цель обработки персональных данных

в	_________________________________________	форме
 	документальной/электронной/устной (в т. ч. по телефону)	 
в течение	___________________________________________________
 	        указать срок действия настоящего Заявления

Настоящее заявление может быть отозвано мной в письменной форме.

                                                                                        ________________________
                                                                                                      (подпись заявителя)


3.
Директору
________________
                                                                                                                         Должность
________________________ 
       Структурное подразделение 
______________________
                                                                                                                        Ф.И.О.                   
____________20_____г.

*Заявление
о согласии на получение персональных данных
у третьего лица*

Не возражаю против 	__________________	Вами сведений обо мне, содержащих
 	      (получения) 	 
данные о	_________________________ ________________________________________
 	                          перечень персональных данных
по  запросу _из МУК «ЦБО»  в____________________________________________
       указать, откуда могут быть получены или куда переданы персональные данные
с целью	_________________________________________________________________ 
 	указать цель обработки персональных данных

в	_________________________________________	форме
 	документальной/электронной/устной (в т. ч. по телефону)	 
в течение	___________________________________________________
 	        указать срок действия настоящего Заявления

Настоящее заявление может быть отозвано мной в письменной форме.

                                                                                        ________________________
                                                                                                      (подпись заявителя)

----------


## Алла и Александр

ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНОЕ СОГЛАШЕНИЕ №_____

к трудовому договору от   «____»_______________ № _____

«11» января 2010 


       Муниципальное  учреждение культуры _______________ в лице директора  __________________, действующего на основании Устава, именуемый в дальнейшем "Работодатель", с одной стороны, и 
_____________________________________________________________________________,
                                                       (фамилия, имя, отчество)

именуемый в  дальнейшем  "Работник", с другой стороны,  заключили настоящее дополнительное соглашение о нижеследующем:  

1. Внести в трудовой договор от «____»__________20____г.№_______ дополнения, изложив дополнения пункты договора в следующей редакции:


В пункт 4 по настоящему трудовому договору: 
- получать доступ к своим персональным данным и ознакомление с ними, требовать исключения или исправления  неполных, неверных, устаревших, незаконно полученных или не являющихся необходимыми для Работодателя персональных данных;
- получать от Работодателя  сведения о лицах, которые имеют доступ к персональным данным Работника, перечень обрабатываемых персональных данных и источник их получения, сроки обработки и хранения;
- обжаловать в уполномоченный орган по защите  прав субъектов персональных данных или в судебном порядке неправомерные действия или  бездействия Работодателя при  обработке и защите его персональных данных.

В пункт 5 по настоящему трудовому договору:
-предоставлять о себе достоверные сведения,  своевременно  информировать Работодателя об изменениях сведений;
- соблюдать требования закона «О персональных данных», локальные нормативные акты Работодателя по работе с персональными данными и обеспечением безопасной  работы с ними;
- в случае возникновения ситуации нарушения безопасности персональных данных или несанкционированного доступа к данной информации немедленно сообщать Работо-дателю;
-  соблюдать конфиденциальность  персональных  данных  работников  и пользователей МУК «ЦБО»,  не допускать их распространения без их письменного согласия.

В пункт 6 по настоящему  трудовому договору:
-обрабатывать персональные данные Работника: на основании Трудового кодекса РФ,  в целях исполнения данного трудового договора, для статистических и научных целей (с обязательным обезличиванием), для защиты жизни и здоровья Работника;
-хранить, обрабатывать и уничтожать персональные данные Работника  согласно   Федеральному закону «О персональных данных»;
-  привлекать к дисциплинарной ответственности (замечание, выговор, увольнение) лиц, виновных в нарушении норм, регулирующих получение, обработку и защиту персональных данных Работника, в соответствии с законодательством РФ.

В пункт 7 по настоящему  трудовому договору:
- обеспечить режим безопасного хранения и обработки персональных данных Работника;
- не запрашивать информацию  о состоянии здоровья Работника, за исключением  тех сведений, которые относятся к вопросу о возможности выполнения работником трудовой функции;
- получать от третьих лиц и обрабатывать  персональные данные Работника  только с письменного согласия Работника;
- сообщать   третьим лицам персональные данные только  по письменному согласию Работника.

2. Данное соглашение составлено с учетом действующего законодательства и является обязательным документом для сторон, в том числе при решении споров между Работником и Работодателем в судебных и иных органах. 

3.  Указанные изменения вступают в силу с 11.01.2010 года. Дополнительное соглашение составлено в двух экземплярах, имеющих  равную юридическую силу.

4.  Адреса  и реквизиты сторон (сведения о документах, удостоверяющих личность работника; сведения о государственной регистрации работодателя, идентификационный номер налогоплательщика /для работодателей/):

                 Работодатель:		                                                             Работник:


«_____»____________20_____ года                                      «_____»____________20__ года


Экземпляр  дополнительного соглашения к трудовому договору получил: 

___________________             ______________                   ___________________
       (дата)                                        (подпись)                                     (Ф.И.О.)

----------


## Алла и Александр

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
                                                                                                 ____________________

  Директор МУК 
                                                                                                      « 11»_января   2010г.

Положение об обработке и защите персональных данных работников
Муниципального  учреждения культуры
_________________________________________
*
1. Общие положения*

1.1. Настоящее Положение обработке и защите персональных данных работников (далее - Положение) Муниципального учреждения культуры_________________(далее - ______») разработано в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, Конституцией Российской Федерации, Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации, Федеральным законом «Об информации, информационных технологиях и о защите информации», Федеральным законом «О персональных данных», Правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка МУК «ЦБО».
1.2. Цель разработки Положения - определение порядка обработки персональных данных работников МУК «ЦБО»; обеспечение защиты прав и свобод работников МУК «ЦБО» при обработке их персональных данных, а также установление ответственности должностных лиц, имеющих доступ к персональным данным работников МУК «ЦБО», за невыполнение требований норм, регулирующих обработку и защиту персональных данных.
1.3. Порядок ввода в действие и изменения Положения.
1.3.1. Настоящее Положение вступает в силу с момента его утверждения  директором МУК «ЦБО» и действует бессрочно, до замены его новым Положением.
1.3.2. Все изменения в Положение вносятся приказом директора МУК «ЦБО».
1.4. Все работники МУК «ЦБО» должны быть ознакомлены с настоящим Положением под роспись.
1.5. Режим конфиденциальности персональных данных снимается в случаях их обезличивания и по истечении 75 лет срока их хранения, или продлевается на основании заключения экспертной комиссии МУК «ЦБО», если иное не определено законом.
* 
2. Основные понятия и состав персональных данных работников*
2.1. Для целей настоящего Положения используются следующие основные понятия:
- персональные данные работника - любая информация, относящаяся к определенному или определяемому на основании такой информации работнику, в том числе его фамилия, имя, отчество, год, месяц, дата и место рождения, адрес, семейное, социальное, имущественное положение, образование, профессия, доходы, другая информация, необходимая работодателю в связи с трудовыми отношениями;
- обработка персональных данных - сбор, систематизация, накопление, хранение, уточнение (обновление, изменение), использование, распространение (в том числе передача), обезличивание, блокирование, уничтожение персональных данных работников МУК «ЦБО»;
- конфиденциальность персональных данных - обязательное для соблюдения назначенного ответственного лица, получившего доступ к персональным данным работников, требование не допускать их распространения  без согласия работника или иного законного основания;
- распространение персональных данных - действия, направленные на передачу персональных данных работников определенному кругу лиц (передача персональных данных)  или на ознакомление с персональными данными неограниченного круга лиц, в том числе обнародование персональных данных работников в средствах массовой информации, размещение в информационно-телекоммуникационных сетях или предоставление доступа к персональным данным работников каким-либо иным способом;
- использование персональных данных - действия (операции) с персональными данными, совершаемые должностным лицом МУК «ЦБО» в целях принятия решений или совершения иных действий, порождающих юридические последствия в отношении работников либо иным образом затрагивающих их права и свободы или права и свободы других лиц;
- блокирование персональных данных-  временное прекращение сбора, систематизации, накопления, использования, распространения персональных данных работников, в том числе их передачи;
- уничтожение персональных данных - действия, в результате которых невозможно восстановить содержание персональных данных в информационной системе персональных данных работников или в результате которых уничтожаются материальные носители персональных данных работников;
- обезличивание персональных данных - действия, в результате которых невозможно определить принадлежность персональных данных конкретному работнику;
- общедоступные персональные данные - персональные данные, доступ неограниченного круга лиц к которым предоставлен с согласия работника или на которые в соответствии с федеральными законами не распространяется требование соблюдения конфиденциальности.
- информация - сведения (сообщения, данные) независимо от формы их представления.
- документированная информация - зафиксированная на материальном носителе путем документирования информация с реквизитами, позволяющими определить такую информацию или ее материальный носитель.
2.2. В состав персональных данных работников МУК «ЦБО» входят документы, содержащие информацию о паспортных данных, образовании, отношении к воинской обязанности, семейном положении, месте жительства, состоянии здоровья, а также о предыдущих местах их работы.
2.3. Комплекс документов, сопровождающий процесс оформления трудовых отношений работника МУК «ЦБО» при его приеме, переводе и увольнении.
2.3.1. Информация, представляемая работником при поступлении на работу в  МУК «ЦБО» должна иметь документальную форму. При заключении трудового договора в соответствии со ст. 65 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации лицо, поступающее на работу, предъявляет работодателю:
– паспорт или иной документ, удостоверяющий личность;
– трудовую книжку, за исключением случаев, когда трудовой договор заключается впервые или работник поступает на работу на условиях совместительства, либо трудовая книжка у работника отсутствует в связи с ее утратой или по другим причинам;
– страховое свидетельство государственного пенсионного страхования;
– документы воинского учета - для военнообязанных и лиц, подлежащих воинскому учету;
– документ об образовании, о квалификации или наличии специальных знаний - при поступлении на работу, требующую специальных знаний или специальной подготовки;
– свидетельство о присвоении ИНН (при его наличии у работника).
2.3.2. При оформлении работника в Организацию работником отдела кадров заполняется унифицированная форма Т-2 «Личная карточка работника», в которой отражаются следующие анкетные и биографические данные работника:
– общие сведения (Ф.И.О. работника, дата рождения, место рождения, гражданство, образование, профессия, стаж работы, состояние в браке, паспортные данные);
– сведения о воинском учете;
– данные о приеме на работу;
В дальнейшем в личную карточку вносятся:
– сведения о переводах на другую работу;
– сведения об аттестации;
– сведения о повышении квалификации;
– сведения о профессиональной переподготовке;
– сведения о наградах (поощрениях), почетных званиях;
– сведения об отпусках;
– сведения о социальных гарантиях;
– сведения о месте жительства и контактных телефонах.
2.3.3. У директора МУК «ЦБО» создаются и хранятся следующие группы документов, содержащие данные о работниках в единичном или сводном виде:
2.3.3.1. Документы, содержащие персональные данные работников (комплексы документов, сопровождающие процесс оформления трудовых отношений при приеме на работу, переводе, увольнении; комплекс материалов по анкетированию, тестированию; проведению собеседований с кандидатом на должность; подлинники и копии приказов по личному составу; личные дела и трудовые книжки работников; дела, содержащие основания к приказу по личному составу; дела, содержащие материалы аттестации работников; служебных расследований; справочно-информационный банк данных по персоналу (картотеки, журналы); подлинники и копии отчетных, аналитических и справочных материалов, передаваемых директору МУК «ЦБО», руководителям структурных подразделений; копии отчетов, направляемых в государственные органы статистики, налоговые инспекции, вышестоящие органы управления и другие учреждения).
2.3.3.2. Документация по организации работы структурных подразделений (положения о структурных подразделениях, должностные инструкции работников, приказы, распоряжения, указания директора МУК «ЦБО»); документы по планированию, учету, анализу и отчетности в части работы с персоналом МУК «ЦБО».

*3. Сбор, обработка и защита персональных данных*
3.1. Порядок получения персональных данных.
3.1.1. Все персональные данные работника МУК «ЦБО» следует получать у него самого. Если персональные данные работника возможно получить только у третьей стороны, то работник должен быть уведомлен об этом заранее и от него должно быть получено письменное согласие. Должностное лицо работодателя должно сообщить работнику МУК «ЦБО» о целях, предполагаемых источниках и способах получения персональных данных, а также о характере подлежащих получению персональных данных и последствиях отказа работника дать письменное согласие на их получение  (См. Приложение 3).
3.1.2. Работодатель не имеет права получать и обрабатывать персональные данные работника МУК «ЦБО» о его расовой, национальной принадлежности, политических взглядах, религиозных или философских убеждениях, состоянии здоровья, интимной жизни. В случаях, непосредственно связанных с вопросами трудовых отношений, в соответствии со ст. 24 Конституции Российской Федерации работодатель вправе получать и обрабатывать данные о частной жизни работника только с его письменного согласия.
Обработка указанных персональных данных работников работодателем возможна только с их согласия либо без их согласия в следующих случаях:
– персональные данные являются общедоступными;
– персональные данные относятся к состоянию здоровья работника и их обработка необходима для защиты его жизни, здоровья или иных жизненно важных интересов либо жизни, здоровья или иных жизненно важных интересов других лиц и получение согласия работника невозможно;
– по требованию полномочных государственных органов в случаях, предусмотренных Федеральным Законом.
3.1.3. Работодатель вправе обрабатывать персональные данные работников только с их письменного согласия.
3.1.4. Письменное согласие работника на обработку своих персональных данных должно включать в себя:
– фамилию, имя, отчество, адрес субъекта персональных данных, номер основного документа, удостоверяющего его личность, сведения о дате выдачи указанного документа и выдавшем его органе;
– наименование оператора, получающего согласие субъекта персональных данных;
– цель обработки персональных данных;
– перечень персональных данных, на обработку которых дается согласие субъекта персональных данных;
– перечень действий с персональными данными, на совершение которых дается согласие, общее описание используемых оператором способов обработки персональных данных;
– срок, в течение которого действует согласие, а также порядок его отзыва.
Форма заявления о согласии работника на обработку персональных данных см. в приложении 1 к настоящему Положению.
3.1.5. Согласие работника не требуется в следующих случаях:
1) обработка персональных данных осуществляется на основании Трудового кодекса РФ или иного федерального закона, устанавливающего ее цель, условия получения персональных данных и круг субъектов, персональные данные которых подлежат обработке, а также определяющего полномочия работодателя;
2) обработка персональных данных осуществляется в целях исполнения трудового договора;
3) обработка персональных данных осуществляется для статистических или иных научных целей при условии обязательного обезличивания персональных данных;
4) обработка персональных данных необходима для защиты жизни, здоровья или иных жизненно важных интересов работника, если получение его согласия невозможно.
3.2. Порядок обработки, передачи и хранения персональных данных.
3.2.1. Работник МУК «ЦБО» предоставляет директору МУК «ЦБО»  достоверные сведения о себе. Директор МУК «ЦБО» проверяет достоверность сведений, сверяя данные, предоставленные работником, с имеющимися у работника документами.
3.2.2. В соответствии со ст. 86, гл. 14 ТК РФ в целях обеспечения прав и свобод человека и гражданина  директор МУК «ЦБО»  (Работодатель) и его представители при обработке персональных данных работника должны соблюдать следующие общие требования:
3.2.2.1. Обработка персональных данных может осуществляться исключительно в целях обеспечения соблюдения законов и иных нормативных правовых актов, содействия работникам в трудоустройстве, обучении и продвижении по службе, обеспечения личной безопасности работников, контроля количества и качества выполняемой работы и обеспечения сохранности имущества.
3.2.2.2. При определении объема и содержания, обрабатываемых персональных данных Работодатель должен руководствоваться Конституцией Российской Федерации, Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации и иными федеральными законами.
3.2.2.3. При принятии решений, затрагивающих интересы работника, Работодатель не имеет права основываться на персональных данных работника, полученных исключительно в результате их автоматизированной обработки или электронного получения.
3.2.2.4. Защита персональных данных работника от неправомерного их использования или утраты обеспечивается Работодателем за счет его средств, в порядке, установленном федеральным законом.
3.2.2.5. Работники и их представители должны быть ознакомлены под расписку с документами МУК «ЦБО» МУК «ЦБО», устанавливающими порядок обработки персональных данных работников, а также об их правах и обязанностях в этой области.
3.2.2.6. Во всех случаях отказ работника от своих прав на сохранение и защиту тайны недействителен.

*4. Передача и хранение персональных данных*
4.1. При передаче персональных данных работника Работодатель должен соблюдать следующие требования:
4.1.1. Не сообщать персональные данные работника третьей стороне без письменного согласия работника, за исключением случаев, когда это необходимо в целях предупреждения угрозы жизни и здоровью работника, а также в случаях, установленных федеральным законом.
4.1.2. Не сообщать персональные данные работника в коммерческих целях без его письменного согласия. 
4.1.3. Предупредить лиц, получивших персональные данные работника, о том, что эти данные могут быть использованы лишь в целях, для которых они сообщены, и требовать от этих лиц подтверждения того, что это правило соблюдено. Лица, получившие персональные данные работника, обязаны соблюдать режим секретности (конфиденциальности). Данное Положение не распространяется на обмен персональными данными работников в порядке, установленном федеральными законами.
4.1.4. Осуществлять передачу персональных данных работников в пределах МУК «ЦБО» в соответствии с настоящим Положением.
4.1.5. Разрешать доступ к персональным данным работников только специально уполномоченным лицам, при этом указанные лица должны иметь (письменно подтверждённое) право получать только те персональные данные работника, которые необходимы для выполнения конкретной функции.
4.1.6. Не запрашивать информацию о состоянии здоровья работника, за исключением тех сведений, которые относятся к вопросу о возможности выполнения работником трудовой функции.
4.1.7. Передавать персональные данные работника представителям работников в порядке, установленном Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, и ограничивать эту информацию только теми персональными данными работника, которые необходимы для выполнения указанными представителями их функции по письменному согласию работника  (См. Приложение 2)..
4.2. Хранение и использование персональных данных работников:
4.2.1. Персональные данные работников обрабатываются и хранятся у директора МУК «ЦБО».
4.2.2. Персональные данные работников могут быть получены, проходить дальнейшую обработку и передаваться на хранение на бумажных носителях.
4.3. При получении персональных данных не от работника (за исключением случаев, если персональные данные были предоставлены работодателю на основании федерального закона или если персональные данные являются общедоступными) работодатель до начала обработки таких персональных данных обязан предоставить работнику следующую информацию:
– наименование (фамилия, имя, отчество) и адрес оператора или его представителя;
– цель обработки персональных данных и ее правовое основание;
– предполагаемые пользователи персональных данных;
– установленные настоящим Федеральным законом права субъекта персональных данных.

*5. Доступ к персональным данным работников*
5.1. Право доступа к персональным данным работников имеют:
–  директор МУК «ЦБО»;
– сотрудники МУК «ЦБО», в обязанность которым вменены  кадровые вопросы;
– организация, осуществляющая  по договору бухгалтерское обслуживание МУК «ЦБО»;
– руководители структурных подразделений по направлению деятельности (доступ к персональным данным только работников своего подразделения).
5.2. Работник МУК «ЦБО» имеет право:
5.2.1. Получать доступ к своим персональным данным и ознакомление с ними, включая право на безвозмездное получение копий любой записи, содержащей персональные данные работника.
5.2.2. Требовать от Работодателя уточнения, исключения или исправления неполных, неверных, устаревших, недостоверных, незаконно полученных или не являющихся необходимыми  для Работодателя персональных данных.
5.2.3. Получать от Работодателя 
– сведения о лицах, которые имеют доступ к персональным данным или которым может быть предоставлен такой доступ;
– перечень обрабатываемых персональных данных и источник их получения;
– сроки обработки персональных данных, в том числе сроки их хранения;
– сведения о том, какие юридические последствия для субъекта персональных данных может повлечь за собой обработка его персональных данных.
5.2.3.   Требовать извещения Работодателем всех лиц, которым ранее были сообщены неверные или неполные персональные данные, обо всех произведенных в них исключениях, исправлениях или дополнениях.
Обжаловать в уполномоченный орган по защите прав субъектов персональных данных или в судебном порядке неправомерные действия или бездействия Работодателя при обработке и защите его персональных данных.
5.3. Копировать и делать выписки персональных данных работника разрешается исключительно в служебных целях с письменного разрешения директора МУК «ЦБО».
5.4. Передача информации третьей стороне возможна только при письменном согласии работников МУК «ЦБО».

*6. Ответственность за нарушение норм, регулирующих обработку и защиту* персональных данных
6.1. Работники МУК «ЦБО», виновные в нарушении норм, регулирующих получение, обработку и защиту персональных данных работника, несут дисциплинарную административную, гражданско-правовую или уголовную ответственность в соответствии с федеральными законами.
6.2. Директор МУК «ЦБО» за нарушение норм, регулирующих получение, обработку и защиту персональных данных работника, несет административную ответственность согласно ст. 5.27 и 5.39 Кодекса об административных правонарушениях Российской Федерации, а также возмещает работнику ущерб, причиненный неправомерным использованием информации, содержащей персональные данные работника.

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Здесь Положение об обработке и защите персональных данных пользователей И образцы приказов

----------


## Скибыч

Если я правильно понимаю, все это нужно для "автономщиков" и юрлиц? Мы - филиал и вся документация идет за подписью директора МУК РКДЦ.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Скибыч*,
 Правильно, Юра! Это для юр.лиц.А уж они все доведут до вашего сведения, потребуют автографы везде где надо и не очень.)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

Образец заявления о согласии на обработку персональных данных в новой редакции https://yadi.sk/i/8ZyClgZLi9TER

----------


## Алла и Александр

ТИПОВАЯ ФОРМА
разъяснения субъекту персональных данных юридических последствий отказа предоставить свои персональные данные


Мне ________________________________________________________________________,
(фамилия, имя, отчество)
разъяснены юридические последствия отказа предоставить свои персональные данные
оператору – МБУК_______________.

В соответствии с Постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 21.03.2012 №211 «Перечень мер направленных на обеспечение выполнения обязанностей предусмотренных Федеральным законом «О персональных данных»; статьи 65 Трудового Кодекса РФ; Положения об обработке персональных данных в МБУК __________ КиИ определён перечень персональных данных, которые субъект персональных данных обязан предоставить в связи 
с ___________________________________________________________________________
(решением вопросов местного значения, с оказанием услуги, реализации права на труд, 
_____________________________________________________________________________ права на пенсионное обеспечение,
_____________________________________________________________________________
медицинское страхование работников)


Я предупрежден, что в случае несогласия на обработку моих персональных данных, 
1. МБУК ___________ при решении вопросов местного значения мои права могут быть реализованы не в полном объеме.
2.  Оказание услуги не может быть реализовано в полном объёме.
3. Право на труд, право на пенсионное обеспечение и медицинское страхование работников не может быть реализовано в полном объёме, а трудовой договор подлежит расторжению.




«___» _________  20__ г               ___________                ________________________
(подпись)                             (расшифровка подписи)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Обязательные документы
по защите персональных данных в организации
1.	Уведомление Уполномоченного органа по защите прав субъектов ПДн 
2.	Положение  об обработке и защите персональных данных 
3.	Политика обработки и защиты персональных данных
4.	Инструкция пользователя при обработке ПДн на объектах вычислительной техники
5.	Приказ о комиссии по приведению деятельности  учреждения в соответствие с требованиями законодательных и нормативных актов, регламентирующих обработку персональных данных
6.	Отчет о результатах проведения внутренней проверки информационных систем персональных данных
7.	Акты оценки возможного вреда субъектам, чьи персональные данные обрабатываются в ИСПДн (по количеству ИС)
8.	Приказ о назначении ответственных (ответственного) за организацию обработки персональных данных
9.	Приказ о назначении ответственного за обеспечение безопасности ПДн при обработке их в информационных системах и возложении функции администратора безопасности ИСПДн
10.	Инструкция ответственного за обеспечение безопасности ПДн в ИСПДн.
11.	 Приказ об утверждении мест хранения материальных носителей ПДн
12.	Приказ о возложении ответственности за защиту ПДн
13.	Приказ о допуске работников к обработке ПДн.
14.	Заявления о согласии работников на обработку ПДн
15.	Обязательство о неразглашении ПДн субъекта
16.	Журнал учета обращений субъектов ПДн
17.	Перечень ИСПДн в учреждении
18.	Инструкция пользователя ИСПДн
19.	Инструкция о порядке учета и хранения съёмных носителей конфиденциальной безопасности
20.	Положение о разграничении прав доступа к обрабатываемым персональным данным в ИСПДн
21.	Порядок доступа сотрудников в помещения, в которых ведется обработка ПДн
22.	Частная модель угроз безопасности ПДн при их обработке в ИСПдн учреждения (по каждой ИС)

----------

